# Opinions on the 2008 LeMond Zurich



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thinking about picking one up. Any critiques?


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

I just bought a 07 about 3 weeks ago, I am not sure what the differences are between the 07 and 08.
Overall I really like the ride, I think it's a really nice bike.
The few things that you might want to upgrade are the saddle, wheels and then maybe the fork.
But overall I think it's a great riding bike.


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I gathered by reading the reviews on the site that the wheels and saddle were the weakest parts. The one I'm looking at has Racelites.

I'm currently riding a Nevada City, which I've had for 4 years. I've gotten more serious lately, and I'd like to upgrade while they're still available.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

I just had my LBS order a 2008 victoire for me a little over a month ago. I had decided on the zurich, but there were supposedly none available in my size. If you know of one at an LBS in your size you had better grab it now before its gone.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Yeah, good luck finding one.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Maybe that is the only difference between the 87 and 08, the upgraded wheelset.

Vanjr, how do you like the Victoire?. I was looking at that as well, but it was about double the price of the Zurich, sure looks like a sweet ride though.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

I like it. I had a trek 1500 before, so its a big upgrade. I went to the store to order the Zurich since I thought it was best for the price, but I couldn't get it in my size. I do like the better wheelset of the victoire, but if I had the option of getting the zurich I would do that. You can then get a really good wheelset and still come out cheaper than the victoire.

Yesterday I had my first buyers remorse. I kept thinking for the price of the victoire I could have gotten a buenos aires AND a good cyclocross bike. (Of course even if the price would have been better I doubt my wife would have gone for it).

You could also go with the buenos aires and see if your seller would allow you to trade in the OEM wheels and get a really nice set of what you'd like. For what its worth the dura ace on the victoire isn't appreciably better than the older 105 on my trek.


----------



## ilmaestro (May 3, 2008)

I have a Versailles (same frame, different parts) and love it. The only major thing I did after I bought it was upgraded the wheels since the Versailles has pretty sad wheels, but overall I love the ride on this thing.


----------



## menziesii (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a 2007 zurich. I haven't felt a need to upgrade anything after I replaced the seat with my favorite seat. I even like the wheels. It is a sweeeet ride, and full ultegra is more than enough for 99% out there in my opinion. In fact, I seem to pass more dura-ace than anything


----------



## pyrtwist (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope it has a better headset than my 07 Versailles. Got it in May 08 and have been caught in the rain, major freakin' rain several times. Headset started making noise. Took it back to lbs and after they fixed it the first thing he said to me was "do you ride in water alot?" The bearing surfaces are ok it is that water is geting on the outside of the cartridges and causing rust. He told me to bring it in this winter to replace it.

Bad year in Iowa, too much rain...


----------

